# Roof Tarp Nails



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

You might need a new roof. I can't see them being able to find the nails. Plus there will be holes in the shingles underneath, so they will have to pull up a bunch, and then it all depends on how much effort they put in. I would make them replace everything.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

There must be a better way to do this than nails through the shingles. Couldn't they use a tarp wide enough so they could fasten it to the sides of the house to dry it in?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I spread a 60 x 40' tarp over the addition, temporarily nailed at the top wrapped in a 2x4. The bottom corners and every 6' have a rope tied through the grommets with a tennis ball attached to the 50' ropes(end of rope knot in slit in tennis ball). Toss the ball, ground man pulls the tarp, attaches to the fence, house, etc. Only the top holes (stay the same- daily) need replacing of shingles.

On a 1-story addition below a 2 story house eave (Tails), tie one end of tarp under house tails, attach pulleys (8' on center) like a bamboo shade to the eave underside (with lag eyes). Wrap a 2x4 along the bottom edge with the ropes looped around. Daily lift and tie-off the ropes after the giant shade is lifted to work. Get one big enough (or several) to cover addition while installing trusses/rafters in bad weather. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

If they are nailing in the same shingles everyday,it should be an easy fix.If they are nailing in different locations everyday they are idiots.There are many ways to secure a tarp without penetrating a perfectly good roof.Tell them your concerns.They should at the very least be marking the nail holes,so you know where the hell they are!!


----------

